# Is it worth buying a 300zx TT?



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey guys, I was wondering what you guys have to say about the 300zx Twin Turbo, and if there is anything I should know about the car.

I've always wanted a 300zx TT or a 3000GT vr4, because I love the twin turbo set up. Please let me know if you own one, about what you like or dislike about it!


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

They are a very well rounded car, because of the wide track it has superb handling. if you find a good example with aftermarket susp. and one that has had regular servicing you should be fine. if you are looking at an engine with high miles on it that already has a boost controler you may want to check the turbos for damage as they are only ceramic.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

nissan_280zx said:


> They are a very well rounded car, because of the wide track it has superb handling. if you find a good example with aftermarket susp. and one that has had regular servicing you should be fine. if you are looking at an engine with high miles on it that already has a boost controler you may want to check the turbos for damage as they are only ceramic.


The 300zx did not come with ceramic turbine wheels. I think you got it confused with the R34.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Yianni said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering what you guys have to say about the 300zx Twin Turbo, and if there is anything I should know about the car.
> 
> I've always wanted a 300zx TT or a 3000GT vr4, because I love the twin turbo set up. Please let me know if you own one, about what you like or dislike about it!


The Z is a great car but it is a high maintaince car but as bad as a RX-7. The 3000gt has drivetrain problems.

Also if you do find a Z you like have it check out by a nissan dealership or a Z shop.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Spongerider said:


> The 300zx did not come with ceramic turbine wheels. I think you got it confused with the R34.


You are right Spongerider, i was confused, at the time I was looking at T28 turbos and silvias etc, so I hope you can understand my confusion. 

Anyway, my Dad and I have recently looking at the Z32's, we took one for a test drive and let me tell you, if you do some light modifications they absolutly fly. I was one of the fastest things I have been in. So if you buy one you will imediatly appreciate it


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> The 300zx did not come with ceramic turbine wheels. I think you got it confused with the R34.


You mean R32!

Mike


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

If you see wisdom behind the picture below, then yes, it's WELL worth buying a Z!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> You mean R32!
> 
> Mike


 And if I'm not mistaken , RB25s had plastic (compressor side) wheels.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> You mean R32!
> 
> Mike


No, I mean't R34. In the Nissan Japanese brochure for the R34 it states that as well as this.
From,The technology 

http://www.jbskyline.net/R34/GTR/index2.php



> "Additionally, turbo spool-up time is enhanced by the new smaller twin *ceramic turbochargers* which feature variable boost timing, work with a maximum pressure of 0.4bar and use twin ball-bearings to minimize friction."


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> No, I mean't R34. In the Nissan Japanese brochure for the R34 it states that as well as this.
> From,The technology
> 
> http://www.jbskyline.net/R34/GTR/index2.php


Yeah , I remember that.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah , I remember that.


Its the single turbo R34 with a plastic compressor and ceramic turbine.

Just don't turn the boost up past 14 psi, the blades fly off!

Mike


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> Its the single turbo R34 with a plastic compressor and ceramic turbine.
> 
> Just don't turn the boost up past 14 psi, the blades fly off!
> 
> Mike


Thought that was the R33 GTS-T with the RB25DET that had that. I'm so confused.......


----------



## sr240z (Apr 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thought that was the R33 GTS-T with the RB25DET that had that. I'm so confused.......



Welp, the R33 GTS and R34 GTS both have the RB25det motor. Nothing to be too confused about. not sure if they made these plastic impeller's for the R33 and R34. 

I never heard of this plastic impeller business. I mean once you get some out of spec shaft play you can snap off a blade and suck it in. They should look into the Duraluminum that Rays Engineering uses for they're lug nuts. I have a set, expensive little buggers but they feel lighter then plastic yet they are metal, its nuts. Now those i think would suit a impeller wheel much better then plastic.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Why did you guys let that mexican steal the engine out of that Z?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey Harris, that was a joke man.....just so you know- CLEVELAND REPRESENT YO!!! hahaha


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

sr240z said:


> Welp, the R33 GTS and R34 GTS both have the RB25det motor. Nothing to be too confused about. not sure if they made these plastic impeller's for the R33 and R34.
> 
> I never heard of this plastic impeller business. I mean once you get some out of spec shaft play you can snap off a blade and suck it in. They should look into the Duraluminum that Rays Engineering uses for they're lug nuts. I have a set, expensive little buggers but they feel lighter then plastic yet they are metal, its nuts. Now those i think would suit a impeller wheel much better then plastic.


For the stock boost the turbos run , Nissan probably felt plastic was adequate. For us tuners , of course , that is a much different story.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Hey Harris, that was a joke man.....just so you know- CLEVELAND REPRESENT YO!!! hahaha


Sad thing is, I'm nowhere near Mexican. I'll take it as a joke nonetheless.


----------

